# biggest cities metrowise by 2025 my own projectn



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

this is my own projecten of the ten worlds largest metros by 2025 :

1.) Tokyo 35 mil

2.) Mumbai (Bombay) 26 mil

3.) Delhi 24 mill

4.) New York City 24 mill ( including Hartfoprd and Philly than 33 mil)

5.) Mexico City 23 mill

6.) Seoul 23 mil

7.) Los Angeles 23 mill

8.) Sao Paulo 23 mill

9.) Dhjaka 22 mill

10.) Shanghai 21 mill

What are your projections ??


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

If you use one measuring standard for the whole world, then I wouldn't consider Hartford and Philly to be part of New York's Metro region. Otherwise you would have to lump the whole Netherlands, Belgium, the Rhine-Ruhr Area, Cologne and Bonn in Germany into one huge Metro region too.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Azia said:


> this is my own projecten of the ten worlds largest metros by 2025 :
> 
> 1.) Tokyo 35 mil
> 
> ...



shanghai has _*now*_ over 20 mill people. nyc and l.a. will not grow that fast, i would put them on the last spot of your list. indian and chinese cities will grow rapidly, each city having at least >20 mill (shanghai, peking, chongqing, wuhan, chengdu, guangzhou, nanjing, mumbai, delhi, kolkata, bagalore etc etc). brazil cities will grow too, especially rio and sao paulo. mexico city will have over 30 mill and tokyo stays nr.1 in the next 15 years.


----------



## cardinals1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tokyo's metropolitan area already has a population of ~35mil and New York City's metropolitan area already has a population of ~ 23mil. I don't know what kind of calculations did you use, but they're stupid. Mexico City's metropolitan area is already ~ 20mil while LA's is ~ 13mil but you "projected" both to be ~ 23mil within 15 years. What the hell?

DiggerD21, Rhine-Ruhr is a metropolitan area but combining Rhine-Ruhr with Netherlands and Belgium is just nonsense. Territories need to be joined together to form a metropolitan area and a great example of that are New Jersey and New York. That's a real metropolitan area. Same goes for Los Angeles + Long Beach or Tokyo + Yokohama or Washington DC + Baltimore but you can't just randomly bind together two urban areas that are "near" each other. They need to be connected that's why there's a long way for Aachen-Koln.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The distance from Aaachen to Cologne is smaller than from Philly to New York. I simply disagree to put Hartford and Philly into a NY Metro area.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*



chinarulez said:


> shanghai has _*now*_ over 20 mill people. nyc and l.a. will not grow that fast, i would put them on the last spot of your list. indian and chinese cities will grow rapidly, each city having at least >20 mill (shanghai, peking, chongqing, wuhan, chengdu, guangzhou, nanjing, mumbai, delhi, kolkata, bagalore etc etc). brazil cities will grow too, especially rio and sao paulo. mexico city will have over 30 mill and tokyo stays nr.1 in the next 15 years.


chinarulez, yore right nyc metro has around 22 million people yet , but according to csa- nyc , csa -los angeles has not 13 million but 18 million ,so i think the 23 million figure for los angeles is possible ..


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

Based on McKinsey Global Research, China cities in 2025 will be look like this:










YouTube video:





Today most of Chinese people live in rural area. If China want to improve their living condition and income.....like other countries, 70% of the population should living in urban area. "Continued growth of China's cities will ensure that China meets its target of quadrupling per capita GDP from 2000 levels by 2020," the report stated.

I think immigration in India will be huge too.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Azia said:


> this is my own projecten of the ten worlds largest metros by 2025 :
> 
> 4.) New York City 24 mill ( including Hartfoprd and Philly than 33 mil)


Are you using the American method or the European method? By the American method, NY and Philly today have about 30m people.

If you're using the European method, you forgot London and Paris which are at least as big as NY, and you forgot the Blue Banana which is the world's largest metro area (by the American method).


----------



## jimmialli (Jun 29, 2006)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> Are you using the American method or the European method? By the American method, NY and Philly today have about 30m people.
> 
> If you're using the European method, you forgot London and Paris which are at least as big as NY, and you forgot the Blue Banana which is the world's largest metro area (by the American method).


Hey Bond - what is the blue banana?:banana: Lake Michigan?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The blue banana is a large belt with high population density.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

But with lots of green space inside like the Black Forest. And the population won't grow that much in the next time.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The black forest is for a large part surrounded by rather densely populated area.


----------



## jimmialli (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for that - so interesting that it also covers the channel - Paris misses out looks like. What is the population of this banana - a bit like BosNYWash?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wikipedia said:


> The curvature of this corridor (hence the "banana" in the name) takes in cities such as London, Brussels, Amsterdam, Cologne, Frankfurt am Main and Milan, and covers one of the world's highest concentrations of people, money, and industry.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Banana
According to Wikipedia about 83 million people live in that area.
It is not a single metro area by european definitions, but probably by american definition.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I doubt the 'blue banana' would qualify as a metro even by US definitions. An agglomeration, perhaps, but not a metro.


----------



## chapin908 (Feb 16, 2009)

umm.. i think we can all definitely say that china will lead the world into the new era of population density. in north america, most cities have already been extended to their limits, and surrounded with suburbs, so dont expect any intense growth in cities like nyc or the such. by the way, there are FARMS in b.t nyc and philly, that is definitely not my idea of an urban area. lets try to stick to the city proper or at least its immediate metro area. trust me, i live here.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

That blue banana thing isnt very accruate. It misses out a lot of big cities such as Paris. I think you could so something like that just for England...

Everywhere south of the Liverpool-Manchester-Bradford-Leeds line...and north of London...

Liverpool / Liverpool Urban Area 1.3million 
Manchester - Salford / Greater Manchester 2.5million
Leeds - Bradford / West Yorkshire Urban Area 1.9million
Sheffield / South Yorkshire 1.5 
Birmingham - Wolverhampton / West Midlands 2.6million
London commuter belt United Kingdom 13.9million


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

All of east coast China would be a "metro" is the Blue Banana is counted as one. It's bullshit really. Blue Banana is an "heavily populated corridor" at best.


----------



## daor79 (Oct 9, 2009)

Azia said:


> chinarulez, shanghai has now over 20 mill people. nyc and l.a. will not grow that fast, i would put them on the last spot of your list. indian and chinese cities will grow rapidly, each city having at least >20 mill (shanghai, peking, chongqing, wuhan, chengdu, guangzhou, nanjing, mumbai, delhi, kolkata, bagalore etc etc). brazil cities will grow too, especially rio and sao paulo. mexico city will have over 30 mill and tokyo stays nr.1 in the next 15 years.


All city of China and Vietnam grow rapidly, Saigon is an example 10million in 2007 and 12million in 2009


----------

